# [C#] Excel dateien auslesen



## MSuter (7. Januar 2003)

Wie kann ich in C# eine Excel Datei auslesen?

Gruss MSuter


----------



## Christian Fein (7. Januar 2003)

über COM


----------



## goela (8. Januar 2003)

Hier findest Du etwas was Dir weiterhilft:

Read Excelfile into a Listview


----------



## hmeininger (5. Oktober 2007)

auf der folgenden Seite findest du ebenfalls eine gute Anleitung zur Arbeit mit Excel mit C#

Automatisierung von Excel mit C#


----------

